# Evil Cheats/Glitches Working Against You



## Karousever (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure there's a thread like this somewhere, but I'd rather not bump it, wherever it is. Because I'm sure I would.

So, ever have any cheats or glitches that you meant for fun to _totally_ screw you over?

Myself, well, I borrowed my friend's gameshark for my LeafGreen game. I had a lot of fun with it. And before that, I had an AR of my own. But my AR's kept breaking, and I never understood why. Can you overcheat or something and make them spazz out and not work?

Anyway, not important. So, first of all. *Too many items on LeafGreen is a bad thing!*
I had so many potions and antidotes, there were question marks in the numbers. Not just *???*, but like *?43*. And everytime I'd use one it'd randomize again. Anyway, so I was in a Team Rocket base...and..there was an item blocking the path...it was an antidote...and I couldn't pick it up. Like, I tried to toss all my antidotes, but I just couldn't. I sat there for like an hour trying to dump away antidotes so I could just pick up this one and continue on with my game. Didn't happen. So I had to restart. 

That was back when my AR worked. Year or two later, I borrowed my friend's gameshark:

I was breeding Mewtwo. Cause apparently, there's a cheat for that, and I thought it'd be awesome! But I nearly crapped myself when I looked at the egg and saw it said "Bad EGG" I threw it in the bottom of my PC to never be touched again...

That was years ago. A couple weeks ago, I hopped on LeafGreen to give my PC box a looksy, scouting for any potential to migrate on up. And..I came across that PC box with the Bad EGG. I kept away from it. But it was in the box marked EGG. You know, where I kept eggs for breeding. So I grabbed a couple that were in there (None of them said Bad EGG!) and went to go hatch them. Lemme say, it took an insanely long time for just one egg to hatch. And I was very frightened when it did. The EGG hatched into..another egg. But the name was "-" That's it, just a hyphen. I went to my party, it said it was level 78. Creepy, eh? So I hit summary on it. THEN MY GAME EXPLODED! No, more like the screen went pink and the game let out some horrible screech at me. So I turned it off. And I was very scared to go back and try to see if my save file was deleted (because that's what I heard happens when you hatch a bad egg). Luckily, it was not. I'm never touching those eggs again. They were all thrown to the bottom with the bad EGG. If one of them is just a normal Pokemon Egg, well I'm sorry, but your evil friends have condemned you to eternal egghood.


----------



## Dar (Oct 6, 2011)

since no ones posting on this, i guess i will.

One time, when i FINALLY got my AR to work, and i started catching other peoples pokemon on Platinum, and right before i challenged the E4, my rival battled with me. but when i tried to catch his Infernape, it said, "Would you like to give a nickname to the caught Bad EGG?" o_O i was so nervous that i immediately went to my PC and released it. and the same thing happened with Cynthia's Spiritomb. Any thoughts?


----------



## Spatz (Oct 6, 2011)

It's a placeholder due to the fact thy the game doesn't posses any coding when you catch a trainers Pokemon, so it uses the wild one, but doesnt know what to call the caught pokemon because it hadn't been encountered in the wild.

In others words, been there, done that, don't concern yourself unless it actually becomes a bad egg


----------

